
Lightning fast left-right movement in Vim - beedrillzzzzz
https://github.com/unblevable/quick-scope
======
sirsar
Gave it a shot and found the highlighting to be distracting to the point of
making it hard to read the current line. I'll try playing with the colors to
make it more legible.

